# First Photoshop Attempt



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

The talk around the station lately has been about the new station we are going to get later in 08. Well, it can get a little boring around here at times so yesterday I decided to try my hand at photoshop. The result was emailed to our chief as well as put as the desktop background for the station computer. I know it's not perfect, but it was my first try.

1st pic....a barn we found on the net.
2nd pic...pic I took of our firetruck
3rd pic....result


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Neat idea. Looks good to me.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Neat idea. The city needs to consider getting a smaller truck to fit in the station.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nah.... just use Photoshop to make the new firehouse bigger. It's cheaper than lumber. Rich


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is great, expecially for a first time in Photoshop. It is kinda overwhelming when starting to work with it and guess it still is when you know how much more there is to learn all the time on Photoshop. The photo looks very familier to me also as I live in Nederland, you neighbor. Most here seem to be in Houston or Corpus area with only a few of us from this area on this forum. If you did this on first try, you will soon be a pro at Photoshop.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I also think you did very well for a first in image manipulation. Pay attention to the little details and think outside the box a little. Like Rich said. Maybe you need a bigger barn. Or perhaps just a bigger door on one side of the barn. Taller and wider maybe.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, that barn has been there a looong time, and the newer trucks are bigger than they were back in the 50's!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> Well, that barn has been there a looong time, and the newer trucks are bigger than they were back in the 50's!


Yep. But that is why they call it choping.  Here is a quick one. And I added a board for the Station designation.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I kept the building small on purpose for the humor aspect. Slip knot, most on this site are from Houston or so it seems but we have quite a few in this area as well.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry, just having a little fun. Can add a little sky color and clouds to remove some of the brightness. Did a little green saturation. Keep going and have fun. Skills will continue to grow. Do some searches for Photoshop tutorials and can learn a lot. Your off to a great start. If I could only see the things like grayfish sees to see how to improve photos more. I am kinda blind to some of the things that just make photos look their best but keep trying. Maybe will grow with time. grayfish is my mentor.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Thats just 2cool Txfirenfish. As a retiree, I have seen enough to know that that may not be far from the truth from what a city manager might want. Champagne taste on a cold beer budget. Good luck with the new house for the toys. E6 is a looker from what I see. My last house was 6, so I have a soft spot there.


----------

